# Shipping - Returning to UK



## courtneyjude (Apr 25, 2014)

I have held a permit to live in South Africa for the past year but for many reasons I really just want to leave and go back to the UK.

I brought things over me over the course of several flights in my baggage from England to South Africa, most of which was woodworking tools and clothing. I now need to take these back home. The clothing is not too much of an issue but I have a number of tools, things like chisels, hand planes, some powertools, etc. 

I am going to post the same in UK expat forum, as I may have more luck, but does anybody know the best/cheapest way to ship this stuff home and have experience and tips from having done it? 

It seems like a minefield and I don't understand a lot of it!

Thanks very much


----------

